# Project Zomboid [Frage]



## kero81 (10. Juni 2013)

Moin, 
ich hoffe ich hab das richtige Unterforum gewählt.

Ich hab da eine Frage zu Project Zomboid. Und zwar hab ich es mir über Desura gekauft und bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Version des Spiels Up to Date ist. Ich habe Version Alpha(522) Build 6. Wie kann ich (falls meine Version alt ist) über Desura Updaten?!

Gruß
Kero


----------

